# UPDATE!!!! on Victor AKA VooDoo



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I just heard from the shelter and they received 2 applications on Friday for VIctor, one from me and one from a women in Rhode Island. While the women in Rhode Island has him. They based the decision on Victor going to another shelter (us) or being transported directly to this woman in Rhode Island, she is keeping him for her own pet, works from home and just fell in love with him.
Happy ending after all, May God watch over you Victor for a life filled with happiness.
A special BIG THANK YOU to Allen (fameb) and Sarah (Zainesville Animal Shelter Society) for all the hard work they both did, it is so uplifting to know the world still has so many caring people. I'm crying and smiling at the same time. 
Well, on to the next rescue..................


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOO-HOO!!!!!! Have a wonderful life Victor.... you deserve it !!!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm grateful. Prayers have been answered for Victor!


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

I was a little worried about them getting other applications and not sure where he was going to go. I really hope that there telling the truth about the situation.

However, if they are being truthful then I'm more than happy to hear this news. In the long run it's better for him and better for his nerves to go straight to a forever home, than to bounce to another shelter. I'm really glad that this lady will have the time and love that he deserves and needs.

Thank you so much Debbie, for everything you did for Victor. God bless you...Your a wonderful person.

If there are any costs that are still incurred towards you because of this. I'm more than happy to split them with you. 

I look forward to Victor having a full happy doggy life


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought the same thing but she seemed to be sincere when she was talking about this women. I'm going to give it a couple of days and call them back.
Thank you for your kindness but they did say they would mail my check back.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

VooDoo is such a badass name for a flattie! I'm glad he found a home. No dog should go with out a love filled home wif lots of people to spoil them rotten.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debbie and Fameb*

Debbie and Fameb:::wavey::wavey:

*God Bless you both for the work you put into saving Victor!! There was a lot and you both did a fantabulous job!!*


After Rob GR's kudos about the Animal Shelter Soc. Cell Dog Program in Zanesville, OHIO, we should keep them in mind to contact again for a homeless dog that needs to be saved.

So glad that Victor will be going to a FUREVER home!!!
He is a gorgeous dog and there was just SOMETHING about his face.
Whether he is a Newfoundland/Flat Coated Retriever-doesn't matter-Victor is special!!!!
Do you know when he's going to Rhode Island and what kind of transport and I wonder where the woman in Rhode Island that is adopting him, saw him?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Have a long and wonderful life, Victor.


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes, we should definitly keep them in mind the next time we see a dog in the area that needs help.

I wonder how she found him too? I did a mass email to every rescue organization that I could find before these ones stepped forward. Maybe it was one of them?


Karen519 said:


> Debbie and Fameb:::wavey::wavey:
> 
> *God Bless you both for the work you put into saving Victor!! There was a lot and you both did a fantabulous job!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debbie*

Debbie

Yes I would call and check on Victor to make sure this lady in Rhode Island didn't change her ming. Thanks SO MUCH for eveything you and FameB
did for Victor!!!!!
:yuck::


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so HAPPY to read this today!! Victore is such a beautiful guy, and it is so wonderful he will have a loving, forever home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here's Victor*

Here's Victor:

I hope the lady in Rhode Island who is a=adopting you Victor Loves you like so many on this forum!! No more chains for Victor.

See what one or two people caring enough to try to save a dog's life can accomplish!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

When you call back, maybe you can pass along a message to the shelter to pass along to the lady adopting to see if she would be willing to let us know on GRF how Victor is doing (and maybe post a few pics?)!


----------

